# Pcola Pier Report 1-26



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Couple pier dwelling bonitas, which I only saw one bite. There were also a couple school coming through but other that that I saw one flounder from the flounder slayer and thats it. Spring will be here oh so soon!


----------

